# More Hummer's



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

They sure don't like to pose for the camera,,,,,,,,,,,this is all that made the cut out of at least 150. That of course could be the photographer ineptness too,in fact I'm sure it is smile


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Hummers are one of the harder birds to photograph for me. You did pretty good with yours.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Good idea using the pop rivets to plug the holes so they would use the one you had zeroed in.

Tinman


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful pictures,congrats !!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

tinman said:


> Good idea using the pop rivets to plug the holes so they would use the one you had zeroed in.
> 
> Tinman


Good observation,I actually left right and left flowers open. I pre focus on the yellow flower and swing to the bird holding the shutter release in the focus mode position. They seem to always take a drink then back up for a second and I snap it off.

dick


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Beautiful pictures sir!


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

you can also use scotch tape to cover feeder ports in efforts to control where the bird will eat


----------

